# Super C ?



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Hello,

Can you put a wide axle front on a Super C 1951? If you can put a wide front on a Super C how easy are they to find? How expensive is a wide front to purchase for a Super C?

Thanks,

Tau44


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi Tau:

I will take the bulls by the horn and try to find out for you on both your requests.


Lee


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi TAU44, the answer to the first part is easy enough, YES! You need the axle and cast pivot and tie rods, and it will bolt on in place of the narrow front. Just remove the bolts from the pedistal, and bolt up the wide front.
The second part is a little tougher, the price depends on the area, around here, agood wide front complete will go for $100+. Check at some tractor dealers/ salvage yards in your area to get a ball park for your area.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't know a ton about the farmalls, other then my Dad had one. I have been to auctions that have had wide fronts for sale though. I think most went for less then a few hundred. Not to much. 

I do wish I had my dad's old C though. It had the narrow front on it, but it got sold right before he passed, and a few years before I got my land. Maybe one day I will track it down.


----------

